# Wire pulling



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Horsecocks


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

wcord said:


> Horsecocks


lol interesting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

I’ve used restraints in the past it’s been a while and I don’t know what they are called


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

Basket, wire snaggers, or octopus


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

Used the same method as pulling copper.

Why would there be a difference?


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

wiz1997 said:


> Used the same method as pulling copper.
> 
> Why would there be a difference?


Idk feel like the aluminum is more brittle and breaks easier. I could be wrong, I can’t recall
Ever pulling aluminum, I’ve only pushed it up risers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Wire Lube. Lots of Lube.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

some call it a chinese finger trap
as mentioned i think it is a basket









Basket Type Grips | Greenlee


From mesh and weave pulls to junior and LT duty, Greenlee tools has the basket type grips you need on the job. Shop basket type grips here.




www.greenlee.com


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

Lots of names but officially it a Kellem grip, look it up.

Tim


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Kellum's grip, tie wire and duct tape if the conductors are big. We pulled lots of big stuff this way and were always successful. Last time it was 750's CU.
Put the grip on. Attach a single piece of tie wire to 3 sides of the grip and pull down in big wraps for about 2 feet or more. Its like extending the basket. 
Wrap tight with duct tape and soap the **** out of it like Mike said above. Continue to soap it as it goes in. 
This is only for big stuff. For smaller I just did the strip, remove some strands, fold over and tape.
@WronGun 
Always remember the most important person on a big pull is the guy feeding. Communication is also very important especially if you cannot see the guys on the other end. And always use soap. Lots of soap.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

John Valdes said:


> Kellum's grip, tie wire and duct tape if the conductors are big. We pulled lots of big stuff this way and were always successful. Last time it was 750's CU.
> Put the grip on. Attach a single piece of tie wire to 3 sides of the grip and pull down in big wraps for about 2 feet or more. Its like extending the basket.
> Wrap tight with duct tape and soap the **** out of it like Mike said above. Continue to soap it as it goes in.
> This is only for big stuff. For smaller I just did the strip, remove some strands, fold over and tape.
> ...


Strip and fold over even for aluminum ? 

I’m pulling (6) 300kcmil under 100’ 

Maybe it will push in and pull just fine. 

I’m just trying to be prepared in case I need to set the puller up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

kellems is the brand name, its a wire mesh cord grip or pulling grip

we also have a set of pulling eyelets that have set screws. you strip each conductor and set it inside each bullet and tighten the setscrews down.

with the kellems grip, the more you pull, the tighter it gets. In the past ive seen old guys threading tie wire through and such but i feel like thats unnecessary. maybe tape the bond to one of the conductors just in case

I also dont like duct tape as it adds a lot of friction to the pull. I would just use electrical tape

lots of lube obviously unless its the type of cable, like southwire simpul that says not to use lube


----------



## Ostrich Society (Dec 14, 2021)

I just used the Klein spray foam wire pulling lube for the first time. That stuff is awesome, one spray can is about equal to a gallon of traditional lube.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

I’ve done a lot of large wire pulls that stopped after I left the large union construction jobs in the city back 8 years ago. Most of what I used was floor mount units and pulleys, we didn’t see many roll around cart pullers back then on job sites. So there will be a learning curve with a new machine. I’m still wondering if I need Kellem grips for this short aluminum pull. Has anyone tried just folding over strands with aluminum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farmantenna (Nov 22, 2012)

pulling grip of right size. fast setup. or set screw fingers with outer ring(s) removed if larger than 4/0

"folding stripped wire around the rope loop"?!! Sorry. I was working with some FN residential idiots who didn't bother or didn't know what a pulling grip was and we were pulling 9 sets, yes 9!, of 500s copper and I was asked to strip the conductors for the first pull and they folded them around the rope. It was FN horror show to remove the wires from the rope. I told my boss I couldn't be a part of this circus I did something else


----------



## farmantenna (Nov 22, 2012)

WronGun said:


> I’ve done a lot of large wire pulls that stopped after I left the large union construction jobs in the city back 8 years ago. Most of what I used was floor mount units and pulleys, we didn’t see many roll around cart pullers back then on job sites. So there will be a learning curve with a new machine. I’m still wondering if I need Kellem grips for this short aluminum pull. Has anyone tried just folding over strands with aluminum.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


umm, no! sure if you're doing one pull and don't have the proper equipment . strip the insulation and cut the outer ring(s) of Al off to reduce the size and it will be fine . I do this all the time but use Klein 4/0 set screw fingers


----------



## Ostrich Society (Dec 14, 2021)

WronGun said:


> I’ve done a lot of large wire pulls that stopped after I left the large union construction jobs in the city back 8 years ago. Most of what I used was floor mount units and pulleys, we didn’t see many roll around cart pullers back then on job sites. So there will be a learning curve with a new machine. I’m still wondering if I need Kellem grips for this short aluminum pull. Has anyone tried just folding over strands with aluminum.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just did an underground pull two days ago: 170’ 250kcmil aluminum and I stripped, trimmed, and folded the conductors and hand pulled them no problem.


----------



## frankendodge (Oct 25, 2019)

Horsecocks.
Just Strip it and cut back a few strands, fold it over through the eyelet same as you would copper. I have done this for years. Never an issue. Pulled 180 ft run of 3x750 a few weeks ago. Like a hotdog down a hallway.
Stagger em and wrap a single layer of cardboard around tight to make a nice head that won't catch on the inside of the conduit.


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

I just have the supply house crimp on pulling eyes for like 20$ a strand then put them in a swivel. They guarantee they won’t come off and if they do they will cover the labor to pull out and start over. And for really long ends get eyes crimped on both ends and pull from the middle


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

Unless the conduit was oversized, the aluminum is probably already a snug fit. So putting a pulling grip over the aluminum is going to make it worse. 

We almost always order the wire with the pulling eyes crimped on like Slay said. Otherwise I would just strip the wire back and make my own head. NEVER pull from the center core. Peal off four strands from the outer ring on each side and cut out the middle. Fold the two sides through the eye from opposite sides, and when they’re all folded over take a strand to wrap it around to keep the folds from opening up. Cordless bunny cutters will have the head cut open, and the rope cleaned up in seconds. I’ve never lost a pull from a head made up like this. I’ve had double braided bull rope break before the head opens. In that case though, the rope was said to be old and possibly rotten? Nobody ever lays the rope out to dry before rolling it up. I’m not sure if that shortens it’s lifespan?

When using a basket, strip a foot of the ground wire and leave it longer the the others. Send it up the basket and pull it out the top. Split the strands in half and weave them back down the basket on the two sides. Put some tie wire on the tail end of the basket and wrap it around the wires making your own short basket. This will keep the basket from slipping if it’s a bit oversized. Cut open a garbage bag or use Viscreen to wrap around the basket, and tape it up. The tape doesn’t need to cover all the plastic. The plastic keeps the basket clean and helps it slide around bends without scraping. 

I would never use a basket without the extra tie wire on the tail. It’s not worth taking a chance for the few seconds it takes. I’ve seen baskets come out with the wire just barely under the basket.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Slay301 said:


> I just have the supply house crimp on pulling eyes for like 20$ a strand then put them in a swivel. They guarantee they won’t come off and if they do they will cover the labor to pull out and start over. And for really long ends get eyes crimped on both ends and pull from the middle


Where are you shopping for lugs that you can waste that much money? This is the cheapest source short of EBay…






Shopping







www.factorymation.com





$13.85 each for 500s.

Plus doing ONE I could see. The rest just catch on everything.

A Kellums grip is reusable and often needed when working with SO. Plus there are baskets designed as actual pulling grips.

Doubling ONE over into a loop as a leader works too especially if you trim strands off. Bending them all over makes a giant ball that just causes problems.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Job Tips - IBEW - Wire Pull Head - YouTube 

They're using copper in the video but I think it's still very strong with aluminum. It shows them trimming the center strands and folding over the outer strands so it's fairly compact and streamlined.


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

paulengr said:


> Where are you shopping for lugs that you can waste that much money? This is the cheapest source short of EBay…
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Burndy YCP34L27 YCP Series Compression Cable Pulling Head, Aluminum/Copper, 27 In. L, 400 To 500 Kcmil | Graybar Store


Shop YCP Series Compression Cable Pulling Head, Aluminum/Copper, 27 In. L, 400 To 500 Kcmil By Burndy (YCP34L27) At Graybar, Your Trusted Resource For Cable Pulling Tools And Other Burndy Products.




www.graybar.com






It’s not a lug is a crimp on steel leader with an eye and your not factoring it it cost 90$ To have the supply house crimp these one, And is guaranteed not to come off. Also factoring in the fact it cost my company 100$ an hour every hour I work 2 guys making a head it’s way more efficient and allows us to use our time doing other stuff when labor is in short supply.

kellem grips aren’t as reliable they come outand you have to put tape and other bs to help it slide. Using this with sim pull wire on a Graybar spool is all we do anymore


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Greenlee set screw grips on a swivel clevis, 1/2" Poly rope.

Look here

Get the right stuff, you will use it more and more.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Get the double-braided rope. Unless you are building a sling shot.


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

joe-nwt said:


> Get the double-braided rope. Unless you are building a sling shot.


Pretty much we only use the 1/4” southwire sim pull ropes and yes they make a difference


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

WronGun said:


> Strip and fold over even for aluminum ?
> 
> I’m pulling (6) 300kcmil under 100’
> 
> ...


Yes with AL as well as CU. 100' is a short pull so just use the strip, remove some strands, fold over and tape. 
I come from the older times and we did not have all the newer stuff to help with this job.
Never used the spray soap?


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

Signal1 said:


> Greenlee set screw grips on a swivel clevis, 1/2" Poly rope.
> 
> Look here
> 
> Get the right stuff, you will use it more and more.


the set screw grips on multiple cables is awsome !!!
wish i had known about it 5 years ago ...


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

I think this small pull will work with the fold over method. I may invest in the grips at some point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

Signal1 said:


> Greenlee set screw grips on a swivel clevis, 1/2" Poly rope.
> 
> Look here
> 
> Get the right stuff, you will use it more and more.


We call them octopuses


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

WronGun said:


> I’ve done a lot of large wire pulls that stopped after I left the large union construction jobs in the city back 8 years ago. Most of what I used was floor mount units and pulleys, we didn’t see many roll around cart pullers back then on job sites. So there will be a learning curve with a new machine. I’m still wondering if I need Kellem grips for this short aluminum pull. Has anyone tried just folding over strands with aluminum.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just make yourself a "nose" with the conductors with wraps of friction and then a bit of rubber if ya got it, then regular tape... then take some mule tape and half-hitch it and away you go. 

That's how I always pulled fiber, 864c cables from 2811 8th ave and or Church & Worth or Mondo Condo /Global Crossings... all the way up to Danbury Connecticut, through Manhattan, Harlem, Bronx, Westchester, Scarborough... White Plains... without a failure and FOC is far more delicate and brittle than aluminum.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Slay301 said:


> Burndy YCP34L27 YCP Series Compression Cable Pulling Head, Aluminum/Copper, 27 In. L, 400 To 500 Kcmil | Graybar Store
> 
> 
> Shop YCP Series Compression Cable Pulling Head, Aluminum/Copper, 27 In. L, 400 To 500 Kcmil By Burndy (YCP34L27) At Graybar, Your Trusted Resource For Cable Pulling Tools And Other Burndy Products.
> ...


Is it me, or are you also dumbfounded and aghast at the incredible cheapness of these wannabe "contractors" and shortsightedness of it all... around here??? 

I get it now why ChickenSteve don't even bother anymore, what a bunch of 2-bit chumps. 
"Costs 8 bucks more..."
He's gotta be trolling...


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Slay301 said:


> We call them octopuses


I suggest you don't give 'em any more hints because they'll just take that $ and run.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> Yes with AL as well as CU. 100' is a short pull so just use the strip, remove some strands, fold over and tape.
> I come from the older times and we did not have all the newer stuff to help with this job.
> Never used the spray soap?


Come from "older times?" I remember when the NM and TW came in cardboard boxes...
And you're still here now, aren't ya? You weren't in no coma or something, were ya?


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

LGLS said:


> Is it me, or are you also dumbfounded and aghast at the incredible cheapness of these wannabe "contractors" and shortsightedness of it all... around here???
> 
> I get it now why ChickenSteve don't even bother anymore, what a bunch of 2-bit chumps.
> "Costs 8 bucks more..."
> He's gotta be trolling...


I told u


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

LGLS said:


> I suggest you don't give 'em any more hints because they'll just take that $ and run.


They’re not gonna buy it anyway


----------



## Veteran Sparky (Apr 21, 2021)

I have often simply made a chinese basket with pull string. Take about 4-? lengths of pull string, and cross hitch (slip knot) them and then fasten to your pulling rope.
Or...if conduit large enough, use a smaller rope and cross hatch it to the cables. Harder you pull the tighter it gets.
I set huge street light poles with cross hatch all the time.


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

Veteran Sparky said:


> I have often simply made a chinese basket with pull string. Take about 4-? lengths of pull string, and cross hitch (slip knot) them and then fasten to your pulling rope.
> Or...if conduit large enough, use a smaller rope and cross hatch it to the cables. Harder you pull the tighter it gets.
> I set huge street light poles with cross hatch all the time.


that’s called a mares tail


----------



## Veteran Sparky (Apr 21, 2021)

Slay301 said:


> that’s called a mares tail


Maybe in your world.  I like it though...how about Hippuras Vulgaris?


----------



## trainmorris (4 mo ago)

WronGun said:


> What do you guys use to attach aluminum feeders to a rope eyelet ?
> 
> With copper we strip back and pull strands through the eyelet, im figuring this won’t work with AL, need something for (6) AL 300 feeders
> 
> ...


Do the same as you would if it was copperStrip wire back about 16” to 18” and stagger conductors.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

trainmorris said:


> Do the same as you would if it was copperStrip wire back about 16” to 18” and stagger conductors.


Pull 1 (6) 300’s from utility pole, success! 

Need to fine tune the itoolco setup otherwise it pulled like butter. 

Pull 2 tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Pull 2 was a success. But you gotta take this thing off the cart. It slides out when on wheels. I picture it working on the cart with underground pulls though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Veteran Sparky said:


> Maybe in your world.  I like it though...how about Hippuras Vulgaris?


You do and you'll clean it up!


----------

